# Upgrading from 7.2 to 7.3



## rob34 (Jun 8, 2010)

Last night I upgraded my FreeBSD 7.2 (AMD64) server to 7.3.  The Release Notes say that Perl was upgraded to 5.10, but I still have 5.8.9.

I used the following set of commands to perform the upgrade as instructed in the Release Notes:

```
freebsd-update upgrade -r 7.3-RELEASE
freebsd-update install
shutdown -r now
freebsd-update install
shutdown -r now
```

It looks like the FreeBSD upgrade worked:

```
[rob@omni ~]$ uname -a
FreeBSD omni.home 7.3-RELEASE-p1 FreeBSD 7.3-RELEASE-p1 #0: Tue May 25 19:23:41 UTC 2010     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

But, Perl is still at 5.8.9

```
[rob@omni ~]$ perl -v

[B]This is perl, v5.8.9 built for amd64-freebsd-thread-multi[/B]
(with 1 registered patch, see perl -V for more detail)

Copyright 1987-2008, Larry Wall

Perl may be copied only under the terms of either the Artistic License or the
GNU General Public License, which may be found in the Perl 5 source kit.

Complete documentation for Perl, including FAQ lists, should be found on
this system using "man perl" or "perldoc perl".  If you have access to the
Internet, point your browser at http://www.perl.org/, the Perl Home Page.
```

Is there something else that I should have done to get Perl to upgrade?  I know I can upgrade via Ports, but I'm trying to figure out why it didn't upgrade via freebsd-update.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 8, 2010)

rob34 said:
			
		

> Last night I upgraded my FreeBSD 7.2 (AMD64) server to 7.3.
> ...
> But, Perl is still at 5.8.9
> Is there something else that I should have done to get Perl to upgrade?  I know I can upgrade via Ports, but I'm trying to figure out why it didn't upgrade via freebsd-update.



Perl is an application, not part of FreeBSD, so freebsd-update won't affect it.  Applications have to be updated separately through ports or packages.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 8, 2010)

Freebsd-update only updates the base OS, not the ports.


----------



## rob34 (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.  I forgot that Perl was taken out of the base system.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 8, 2010)

rob34 said:
			
		

> I forgot that Perl was taken out of the base system.


That happened quite a long time ago


----------

